
The xtensor vision: C++ for R, Python and Julia - droelf
https://medium.com/@wolfv/the-xtensor-vision-552dd978e9ad
======
mattip
While I like the intention of “write once use anywhere”, converting code from
python, r, julia to c++ is not an easy task. I would like to see more tracing
JITs that could capture the essence of the operations, store the result, and
somehow convert it to a more permanent representation that could be converted
between languages. PyPy and Julia have such a JIT compiler, but work needs to
be done to enable persistance

~~~
droelf
There is definitely an intention to write some sort of JIT-to-xtensor compiler
at some point. I've personally worked on a "simple" (1000 lines of Python)
NumPy-to-Armadillo (C++) JIT compiler before, and we're in close contact with
the author of Pythran, which also compiles to C++. So hopefully at some point
you'll be able to go from NumPy to all the languages, and NumPy becomes a
high-level array operation description language with multiple backends.

------
oscar6echo
very VERY sound and compelling vision !

